# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος >  Ασύρματη διασύνδεση mswn-awmn.

## antidrasi

Αν το σημείο που έχει βάλει ο papashark έχει οπτική επαφή με δολιανά και μπορεί να μπει interface τότε μια διασύνδεση του mswn με το awmn δεν είναι τόσο μακριά που σημαίνει διασύνδεση 6 δικτύων με το awmn. (wiran,pwmn,kwn,wana,zwn,mswn).

Από την μεριά μας είναι προγραμματισμένη η εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού στα 2 βουνά στα πλαίσια ανάπτυξης του mswn και μελλοντικής διασύνδεσης με Λακωνία και Αρκαδία.

http://wind.mswn.org/?page=nodes&sub...286&b_node=152

----------


## papashark

Εχω οπτική επαφή προς τα εσάς, και όπως έχω πει αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν, ενδιαφέρομαι για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου προς κάθε κατεύθηνση και απόσταση  :: 

Βέβαια επειδή είμαι γνωστός ζηλιάρης, ήθελα λινκ πάνω από 115 χιλιόμετρα για να ξεπεράσω τους συναδέλφους στα δυτικά, αλλά ας πάει και το παλιάμπελο....  :: 

Πότε βλέπετε να είσαστε έτοιμοι ώστε να πάω να βάλω πιάτο προς τα εσάς ? Η' να βάλω κάτι για να scanάρετε ? (θέλετε 2.4 ή 5 ?)

----------


## antidrasi

Μέσα στην εβδομάδα αν κάνει καιρό έχουμε προγραμματίσει να στήσουμε το πρώτο σημείο που είναι η τσεμπερου.

Το συντομότερο δυνατό θα δρομολογήσουμε και το άλο σημείο αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου πω από τώρα πότε θα είναι έτοιμο γιατί δεν εξαρτάτε μόνο από εμένα.

Θα έλεγα ότι όποιος πάει πρώτος στο σημείο να γυρίσει inerface στους 5 giga για να μπορέσει το άλο άκρο να ψάξει.

Για το λινκ έχεις να κάνεις κάποια πρόταση όσον αφορά κάρτες και πιάτο για να είναι ζευγάρι ?

----------


## papashark

οκ, θα κοιτάξω εντός του επόμενου 20ημερου να κατέβω Πόρο και να στήσω πιατάκι για σένα  ::

----------


## antidrasi

Σήμερα μπήκε το interface προς δολιανά.

Έχουμε ήδη επισκεφτεί τα δολιανά και έχουμε βρει και τον χώρο που θα μπουν τα interface.

Μόλις μπει το interface από την άλλη μεριά aderes (awmn-6247) (#286) θα πάμε για την τελική εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού.

----------


## antidrasi

Σήμερα στήθηκε ο κόμβος στα Δολιανά,έχουμε γυρισει interface προς το Πόρο.

----------


## papashark

ωραία, μπράβο παιδιά !!!

μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα γυρίσω και εγώ  ::

----------


## devilman

μπράβο ρε Παιδια! ολοι για εναν και ενας για όλους  ::

----------


## grigoris

πολυ ωραια! για παμε..!

----------


## NetTraptor

Ορε λέμε!  ::  ::

----------


## klarabel

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## antidrasi

Εχουμε κανένα νεότερο με το συγκεκριμένο λίνκ?

----------


## papashark

> Εχουμε κανένα νεότερο με το συγκεκριμένο λίνκ?


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κατέβει ακόμα κάτω. Προσπαθώ να το βάλω στο πρόγραμμα, αλλά είναι και τα 2 μου επόμενα ΣΚ κλεισμένα, καθώς και τα μεσοβδόμαδα με διάφορες δουλειές.

Θα προσπαθήσω να χωρέσω κάπου ένα διήμερο για να κατέβω.

----------


## antidrasi

Εχουμε κανένα νέο με την διασύνδεσή?

----------


## klarabel

Ερώτηση για άμεση απάντηση....

Σε ποιά συχνότητα παίζει το ΑΡ στα Δολιανά ?

----------


## klarabel

Απο ότι έμαθα μόλις τώρα απο τον Γιώργο (Ράδιο Αντίδραση) - MSWN, o Papashark έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά σήμερα και βγήκε το λίνκ με Δολιανά.

Αυτό με λίγα λόγια σημαίνει σύνδεση όλης της Δυτικής Πελλοπονήσου (και όχι μόνο) με το AWMN και ΕWN.

Θα είναι ιστορική αυτή η στιγμή για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες που έρχονται ακόμα πιό κοντά. 

*ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ* .....σε όλους τους εμπλεκομένους.

----------


## devilman

*ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ*

----------


## romias

Επιφυλάσσομαι τα συγχαρητήρια μέχρι να αρχίσει να ρουτάρει το λινκ.
Μπράβο στους εμπλεκόμενους

----------


## antidrasi

Πάντα τέτοια.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
neo:~# traceroute -n 10.80.183.62
traceroute to 10.80.183.62 (10.80.183.62), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 10.148.50.1 0.312 ms 0.306 ms 0.301 ms
2 10.148.50.134 1.289 ms 1.288 ms 1.286 ms
3 10.148.51.42 1.840 ms 1.838 ms 1.834 ms
4 10.148.52.34 3.293 ms 3.294 ms 3.289 ms
5 10.148.100.42 5.163 ms 7.433 ms 7.429 ms
6 10.148.200.34 11.915 ms 11.661 ms 11.632 ms
7 10.148.200.37 11.623 ms 10.701 ms 10.693 ms
8 10.80.183.62 15.363 ms 14.854 ms 14.825 ms

----------


## senius

> Επιφυλάσσομαι τα συγχαρητήρια μέχρι να αρχίσει να ρουτάρει το λινκ.
> Μπράβο στους εμπλεκόμενους





> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.148.50.1
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.148.50.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
> 3 5 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-blucky.quam.awmn [10.87.201.193]
> 4 6 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-quam.romeo.awmn [10.87.201.206]
> 5 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.84.233.238
> 6 5 ms 7 ms 5 ms 10.80.183.73
> 7 19 ms 12 ms 6 ms 10.90.169.250
> ...


Κι απο μένα μπράβο σε όλους.
Παναγιώτη είσαι μάστορας. !  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Περιμένω να φτάσω με ανυπομονησία στον router του Αντώνη fengi....

----------


## grigoris

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!
δηλαδη εχουμε trace απο ευβοια μεχρι τερμα wana!? (πχ 10.224.11.33)

----------


## radio 623

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!

----------


## fengi1

Γραφω ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ απο κεντρικη Μεσσηνια στο awmn  :: 
Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους τους εμπλεκομενους.


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.mswn80.mswn [10.148.80.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.148.11.141
3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.148.53.45
4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.148.50.33
5 2 ms 3 ms 2 ms bblink.mswn51-mswn50 [10.148.50.134]
6 3 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.148.51.42
7 5 ms 5 ms 5 ms 10.148.52.34
8 9 ms 4 ms 5 ms 10.148.100.42
9 11 ms 11 ms 16 ms 10.148.200.34
10 9 ms 7 ms 6 ms 10.148.200.37
11 60 ms 19 ms 9 ms 10.90.169.249
12 58 ms  34 ms 13 ms 10.80.183.74
13 65 ms 72 ms 56 ms 10.84.231.105
14 23 ms 20 ms 33 ms gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.97]
15 27 ms 63 ms 25 ms gw-sw1ggw.makis.awmn [10.80.198.106]
16 88 ms 87 ms 67 ms gw-makis.sw1kwf.awmn [10.13.251.233]
17 74 ms 35 ms 16 ms gw-sw1kwf.dlogic.awmn [10.13.251.242]
18 65 ms 67 ms 90 ms 10.73.105.250
19 82 ms 210 ms 115 ms 10.72.252.195
20 324 ms 288 ms 231 ms 10.72.252.190
21 152 ms 174 ms 170 ms host_01_router.f-dc.awmn [10.67.0.2]
22 96 ms 65 ms 120 ms srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## smarag

Μπράβο!!!
Άντε ακόμα και ποιο μακριά!!!  ::

----------


## grigoris

και ενα ασυρματο ποστ απο wana! μπραβο στα παιδια απο mswn που το κυνηγησαν μεχρι εσχατων! το μονο που εμεινε ειναι να συνδεσουμε και την πατρα..

----------


## θανάσης

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.148.80.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router1.thanasis.ewn [10.145.18.129]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thanasis.xtypas.ewn [10.146.53.241]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.146.53.132
4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-xtypas.skai-parnitha.awmn [10.67.175.249]
5 4 ms 4 ms 3 ms rb1.skai-parnitha.awmn [10.67.175.1]
6 5 ms 6 ms 9 ms gw-skai-parnitha.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.153]
7 15 ms 6 ms 25 ms gw-panoramix.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.226]
8 10 ms 14 ms 15 ms gw-7bpm.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.221]
9 24 ms 14 ms 18 ms gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.194]
10 12 ms 19 ms 20 ms gw-b52.hook.awmn [10.42.44.209]
11 17 ms 29 ms 52 ms 10.84.230.249
12 64 ms 87 ms 22 ms 10.80.183.73
13 92 ms 77 ms 86 ms 10.90.169.250
14 88 ms 75 ms 211 ms 10.148.200.38
15 78 ms 138 ms 45 ms 10.148.200.33
16 79 ms 135 ms 144 ms 10.148.100.41
17 54 ms 104 ms 118 ms 10.148.52.33
18 124 ms 69 ms 97 ms 10.148.51.41
19 195 ms 48 ms 102 ms 10.148.50.133
20 109 ms 121 ms 172 ms 10.148.50.34
21 180 ms 160 ms 140 ms 10.148.53.46
22 128 ms 87 ms 76 ms 10.148.80.1

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Και ένα tracert από το EWN στην άλλη άκρη. ::  ::

----------


## fengi1

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| router.mswn80.mswn - 0 | 72 | 72 | 0 | 10 | 32 | 0 |
| 10.148.11.141 - 0 | 72 | 72 | 0 | 10 | 32 | 15 |
| 10.148.53.45 - 0 | 72 | 72 | 0 | 8 | 47 | 15 |
| 10.148.50.33 - 0 | 71 | 71 | 0 | 7 | 78 | 15 |
| bblink.mswn51-mswn50 - 0 | 71 | 71 | 0 | 8 | 63 | 16 |
| 10.148.51.42 - 0 | 71 | 71 | 0 | 5 | 32 | 16 |
| 10.148.52.34 - 0 | 71 | 71 | 0 | 8 | 62 | 62 |
| 10.148.100.42 - 0 | 71 | 71 | 0 | 11 | 79 | 79 |
| 10.148.200.34 - 0 | 71 | 71 | 0 | 15 | 78 | 31 |
| 10.148.200.37 - 0 | 71 | 71 | 0 | 16 | 78 | 16 |
| 10.90.169.249 - 0 | 71 | 71 | 0 | 39 | 172 | 63 |
| 10.80.183.74 - 0 | 71 | 71 | 0 | 61 | 281 | 78 |
| 10.84.230.250 - 0 | 71 | 71 | 0 | 66 | 235 | 78 |
| gw-hook.b52.awmn - 0 | 71 | 71 | 15 | 80 | 250 | 47 |
| gw-b52.spirosco.awmn - 0 | 71 | 71 | 16 | 86 | 265 | 141 |
| gw-spirosco.rb2.7bpm.awmn - 0 | 71 | 71 | 16 | 95 | 235 | 109 |
| gw-7bpm.panoramix.awmn - 0 | 71 | 71 | 31 | 99 | 219 | 78 |
| gw-panoramix.skai-parnitha.awmn - 0 | 71 | 71 | 31 | 104 | 250 | 94 |
| rb3.skai-parnitha.awmn - 0 | 71 | 71 | 31 | 101 | 234 | 63 |
| gw-skai-parnitha.xtypas.awmn - 0 | 71 | 71 | 31 | 102 | 203 | 78 |
| 10.146.53.131 - 0 | 71 | 71 | 31 | 110 | 422 | 125 |
| gw-xtypas.kingaetos.ewn - 0 | 71 | 71 | 31 | 115 | 344 | 94 |
| ns.pit.ewn - 0 | 71 | 71 | 47 | 113 | 297 | 188 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

----------


## grigoris

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.148.80.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> ....
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
> 
> 
> Και ένα tracert από το EWN στην άλλη άκρη.


με 10.224.7.2 εχεις ping?

----------


## papashark

> με 10.224.7.2 εχεις ping?




```
  1     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.89.233.254
  2     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.90.169.254
  3     3 ms     4 ms     2 ms  10.148.200.38
  4     5 ms     4 ms     3 ms  10.148.200.33
  5     8 ms     7 ms     6 ms  10.148.100.41
  6    10 ms    10 ms    12 ms  10.148.100.130
  7     9 ms    10 ms    13 ms  10.148.101.38
  8    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  10.224.7.2

Trace complete.
```

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Να ευχαριστήσω θερμά όλα τα παιδιά από την Μεσσηνία για την βοήθεια σε αυτό το λινκ, ειδικά τον Γιώργο (antidrasi) που φάγαμε πολλές ώρες στο τηλέφωνο, τον pouran24 που τον έτρεχα τελευταία στιγμή να μου δώσει feeders, καθώς και τους αδερφούς Λίτσα (palmos radio) για το τρέξιμο στο βουνό, την φιλοξενία και τις βάσεις.

Η κατάσταση αυτή την στιγμή έχεις ως εξής :
Το λινκ Αδέρες-Δολιανά (84χλμ) παίζει με σήμα -70/-78 και CCQ 90%/60% σε 802.11a με nstreme, Mikrotik και από τις 2 μεριές, και κάρτες r52n & XR3. Ελπίζω το επόμενο τριήμερο εφόσον καταφέρο να κατέβω πάλι Πόρο, να αλλάξω την r52n με μία r5Hn ώστε να έχουμε λίγο TX power παραπάνω και να ισιώσει η διαφορά στο σήμα και στο quality. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να γίνει και νέα ευθυγράμηση στο λινκ από την μεριά των Δολιανών.

Το λινκ Αδέρες-Πειραιά δεν παίζει πολύ καλά, (μάλλον θέλει κεντράρισμα από Πειραιά), αν και το πλάνο είναι να το παρόν πιάτο να βγάλει νέο λινκ με Αθήνα, και να μπει νέο σετ κεραιοσυστήματα για να δοκιμάσουμε και άλλο εξοπλισμό

Υπάρχει και μια μικρή αλυσίδα ακόμα Αδέρες-Πόρος-Αδερες2-Αργυρούπολη, που ευελιπιστώ ότι την Τρίτη θα είναι ενεργό (έχει στηθεί πιάτο, και ψιλοκεντραριστή προς Αργυρούπολη).

Στις Αδέρες έχω άφθονο χώρο να βάλω ότι θέλω, το κακό είναι ότι το σημείο το πιάνει πολύ ο αέρας (σε μεγάλες κακοκαιρίες περνάει τα 100χλμ Βοριάς/Νοτιάς), και τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν έχω ούτε και άφθονα χρήματα  ::  (συντηρώ και πολλούς μεγάλους κόμβους). 

Στο πλάνο είναι και ένα πιάτο για ποιο νότια της Αττικής, και ελπίζω μια μέρα να βρούμε και κανά νησί ακόμα να κάνουμε λινκ  ::   :: Dish Aderes2Doliana.jpg

----------


## radio 623

Έλα ρε Γρηγόρη: απο Κηφισιά:
[email protected]:/# traceroute 10.224.7.2
traceroute to 10.224.7.2 (10.224.7.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 10.21.138.253 (10.21.138.253) 1.353 ms 0.977 ms 1.345 ms
2 10.21.138.129 (10.21.138.129) 1.649 ms 1.176 ms 1.208 ms
3 10.14.154.241 (10.14.154.241) 1.858 ms 1.594 ms 1.774 ms
4 10.14.154.5 (10.14.154.5) 1.940 ms 1.686 ms 1.643 ms
5 10.29.81.233 (10.29.81.233) 2.985 ms 61.780 ms 2.025 ms
6 10.29.81.246 (10.29.81.246) 4.162 ms 2.175 ms 2.192 ms
7 10.29.83.34 (10.29.83.34) 3.566 ms 2.810 ms 2.773 ms
8 10.34.74.33 (10.34.74.33) 3.426 ms 3.349 ms 3.000 ms
9 10.30.56.53 (10.30.56.53) 185.472 ms 10.836 ms 10.632 ms
10 10.30.56.42 (10.30.56.42) 4.488 ms 66.297 ms 5.521 ms
11 10.42.44.217 (10.42.44.217) 5.314 ms 191.926 ms 22.784 ms
12 10.42.44.209 (10.42.44.209) 29.438 ms 20.418 ms 18.150 ms
13 10.84.230.249 (10.84.230.249) 874.089 ms 35.633 ms 76.818 ms
14 10.80.195.74 (10.80.195.74) 105.476 ms 195.944 ms 94.855 ms
15 10.90.169.250 (10.90.169.250) 1833.500 ms 1751.152 ms 1487.816 ms
16 10.148.200.38 (10.148.200.3 ::  1024.379 ms 1348.287 ms 2372.435 ms
17 10.148.200.33 (10.148.200.33) 1188.321 ms 1348.339 ms 873.749 ms
18 10.148.100.41 (10.148.100.41) 1044.172 ms 1369.393 ms 1366.747 ms
19 10.148.100.130 (10.148.100.130) 1547.501 ms 454.977 ms 624.288 ms
20 10.148.101.38 (10.148.101.3 ::  516.168 ms 638.915 ms 748.996 ms
21 10.224.7.2 (10.224.7.2) 603.273 ms 682.894 ms 713.244 ms

----------


## romias

Eγω δεν περναω με τίποτα,κλαψ :: 


```
tracepath 10.148.80.1
 1:  me-desktop (10.2.227.5)                                0.160ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.romias.awmn (10.2.227.1)                        0.621ms 
 1:  router.romias.awmn (10.2.227.1)                        0.557ms 
 2:  10.2.159.93 (10.2.159.93)                              1.711ms 
 3:  10.2.159.78 (10.2.159.78)                             15.965ms 
 4:  10.3.37.1 (10.3.37.1)                                  5.263ms 
 5:  10.3.37.68 (10.3.37.68)                               11.769ms asymm  6 
 6:  10.3.37.67 (10.3.37.67)                                9.534ms asymm  5 
 7:  10.17.131.202 (10.17.131.202)                         23.114ms asymm  6 
 8:  10.17.119.233 (10.17.119.233)                         12.935ms asymm  7 
 9:  10.17.119.254 (10.17.119.254)                         16.650ms asymm  8 
10:  10.42.44.217 (10.42.44.217)                          253.220ms asymm  6 
11:  10.42.44.209 (10.42.44.209)                          152.152ms asymm  7 
12:  10.84.230.249 (10.84.230.249)                        295.464ms asymm  8 
13:  no reply
14:  no reply
15:  no reply
16:  no reply
```

----------


## grigoris

> Έλα ρε Γρηγόρη: απο Κηφισιά:
> .
> .
> .
> 21 10.224.7.2 (10.224.7.2) 603.273 ms 682.894 ms 713.244 ms


υποθετω οτι πεφτει leechαρισμα γερο!

παλι καλα που δεν εχουμε rip, δε θα εφτανες mswn! xaaxxaxa

----------


## JB172

[[email protected]] /tool>> traceroute 10.224.7.2
# ADDRESS RT1 RT2 RT3 STATUS 
1 10.22.11.198 2ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.26.122.113 3ms 1ms 1ms 
3 10.26.122.186 2ms 1ms 2ms 
4 10.26.122.174 3ms 3ms 3ms 
5 10.80.199.145 31ms 21ms 3ms 
6 10.84.231.99 14ms 22ms 16ms 
7 10.84.231.106 4ms 5ms 5ms 
8 10.80.183.73 44ms 19ms 16ms 
9 10.90.169.250 23ms 19ms 32ms 
10 10.148.200.38 14ms 23ms 40ms 
11 10.148.200.33 31ms 38ms 15ms 
12 10.148.100.41 11ms 40ms 11ms 
13 10.148.100.130 61ms 12ms 23ms 
14 10.148.101.38 48ms 45ms 21ms 
15 10.224.7.2 19ms 45ms 41ms 


[[email protected]172.awmn] /tool>> traceroute 10.148.80.1
# ADDRESS RT1 RT2 RT3 STATUS 
1 10.22.11.198 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.26.122.113 2ms 17ms 2ms 
3 10.26.122.186 3ms 2ms 3ms 
4 10.26.122.174 3ms 2ms 2ms 
5 10.80.199.145 3ms 4ms 3ms 
6 10.84.231.99 3ms 4ms 21ms 
7 10.84.231.106 15ms 6ms 5ms 
8 10.80.183.73 6ms 6ms 6ms 
9 10.90.169.250 33ms 12ms 9ms 
10 10.148.200.38 9ms 8ms 35ms 
11 10.148.200.33 24ms 43ms 28ms 
12 10.148.100.41 15ms 37ms 54ms 
13 10.148.52.33 17ms 18ms 12ms 
14 10.148.51.41 40ms 42ms 28ms 
15 10.148.50.133 48ms 15ms 34ms 
16 10.148.50.34 15ms 19ms 31ms 
17 10.148.53.46 39ms 19ms 29ms 
18 10.148.80.1 50ms 30ms 21ms


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!

----------


## tolias

ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για τη ζεύξη που φτιάξατε.
Grigori ελπίζω σύντομα να κανεις και ping στο awmn από το pwmn...

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 10.224.7.2 use-dns=yes 
ADDRESS STATUS
1 gw-devilman.geioa.awmn 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 gw-geioa.suncity.awmn 2ms 2ms 1ms 
3 gw-suncity.eufonia.awmn 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn 3ms 3ms 4ms 
5 10.32.49.250 11ms 3ms 2ms 
6 10.32.49.42 4ms 4ms 3ms 
7 gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn 17ms 4ms 4ms 
8 10.86.90.102 40ms 5ms 4ms 
9 10.84.233.238 6ms 7ms 6ms 
10 10.80.183.73 10ms 26ms 29ms 
11 10.90.169.250 31ms 17ms 32ms 
12 10.148.200.38 24ms 10ms 9ms 
13 10.148.200.33 11ms 16ms 16ms 
14 10.148.100.41 33ms 15ms 29ms 
15 10.148.100.130 15ms 20ms 62ms 
16 10.148.101.38 59ms 14ms 20ms 
17 10.224.7.2 22ms 29ms 27ms

----------


## nikolas_350

Πολύ σημαντική εξέλιξη για της ασύρματες κοινότητες μας.
Μπράβο σε όλους σας. Πάντα τέτοια.

Από dns τι υπάρχει στο mswn για να τον περάσουμε και εμείς;

----------


## ysam

Well Done. !!!!

----------


## θανάσης

Nikolas_350 μάλλον ο 10,148,50,2 όπως λέει εδώ (αν και όπως φαίνετε από το τρέξιμο που έχουν κάνει για να φέρουν τα πράγματα μέχρι εδώ, δεν έχουν προλάβει να το ενημερώσουν) (zonemswn/IN: loadedserial 2010102414).

----------


## NetTraptor

Hmmmm Nice!

----------


## Nikiforos

tracepath -n 10.224.7.2
1: 10.2.237.6 0.126ms pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.422ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.348ms 
2: 10.87.220.245 1.996ms 
3: 10.87.220.197 2.744ms 
4: 10.80.210.253 3.380ms 
5: 10.80.210.242 6.870ms 
6: 10.80.239.250 8.552ms 
7: 10.84.230.253 6.467ms 
8: 10.80.183.73 38.727ms 
9: 10.90.169.250 22.566ms 
10: 10.148.200.38 21.016ms 
11: 10.148.200.33 20.739ms 
12: 10.148.100.41 16.619ms 
13: 10.148.100.130 28.459ms 
14: 10.148.101.38 24.967ms 
15: 10.224.7.2 31.033ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 15 back 50 

Mπράβο σας! πολύ καλό!

----------


## nvak

Μπράβο στον αρχηγό papashark για το κουράγιο του και στον antidrasi για την επιμονή του !

Οι υπόλοιποι, ας βοηθήσουμε τουλάχιστον υλικά, τους κόμβους που στήνονται μόνο για routing.

----------


## antidrasi

> Από dns τι υπάρχει στο mswn για να τον περάσουμε και εμείς;



Master dns για το domain mswn είναι ο 10.148.50.2 και slave o 10.148.51.2.
Aν είναι εύκολο να περαστούν και στους dns του awmn,ewn δεν ξέρω που πρέπει να απευθυνθώ.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Master dns για το domain mswn είναι ο 10.148.50.2 και slave o 10.148.51.2.
> Aν είναι εύκολο να περαστούν και στους dns του awmn,ewn δεν ξέρω που πρέπει να απευθυνθώ.


 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, τράβηξα και της ζώνες για wana, mswn αλλά δεν έχω dns που να λειτουργούν για τη Αχαΐα.

[email protected]:~# traceroute server.mswn51.mswn
traceroute to server.mswn51.mswn (10.148.51.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 router.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.65) 0.904 ms 0.591 ms 0.584 ms
2 gw-nikolasc.titanas.awmn (10.15.167.245) 0.895 ms 0.867 ms 1.036 ms
3 gw-titanas.nasos765.awmn (10.15.167.242) 1.206 ms 1.135 ms 1.344 ms
4 10.80.231.253 (10.80.231.253) 1.785 ms 1.875 ms 1.647 ms
5 10.80.231.25 (10.80.231.25) 4.300 ms gw-kinglyr.virtual2.awmn (10.80.210.242) 3.742 ms 10.2.202.233 (10.2.202.233) 3.631 ms
6 10.31.184.201 (10.31.184.201) 83.131 ms gw-koni.nikiforos.awmn (10.87.220.246) 77.240 ms 28.436 ms
7 router.router2.koni.awmn (10.87.220.198 ) 5.903 ms 8.519 ms 13.320 ms
8 gw-koni.deadlock7.awmn (10.87.220.254) 20.828 ms gw-pama.koni.awmn (10.87.220.249) 18.441 ms 48.019 ms
9 gw-koni.kinglyr.awmn (10.80.210.253) 66.245 ms 10.80.195.74 (10.80.195.74) 22.229 ms 10.148.200.38 (10.148.200.38 ) 19.908 ms
10 10.148.200.33 (10.148.200.33) 16.686 ms 15.715 ms 15.318 ms
11 10.148.100.41 (10.148.100.41) 13.107 ms 16.332 ms 11.726 ms
12 bblink.mswn52-mswn100.mswn (10.148.52.33) 31.110 ms 14.044 ms 16.322 ms
13 bblink.mswn51-mswn52.mswn (10.148.51.41) 15.020 ms 17.607 ms 17.942 ms
14 server.mswn51.mswn (10.148.51.2) 19.117 ms 28.378 ms 19.305 ms

----------


## θανάσης

> Aν είναι εύκολο να περαστούν και στους dns του awmn,ewn δεν ξέρω που πρέπει να απευθυνθώ.


 Όσο αφορά το EWN antidrasi, θα σας περάσω την ζώνη στο master (10.145.7.150) και slave (10.146.210.130) για το EWN. Κάνε τα ίδια και από την μεριά σας.

----------


## antidrasi

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, τράβηξα και της ζώνες για wana, mswn αλλά δεν έχω dns που να λειτουργούν για τη Αχαΐα.


Το λινκ με Πάτρα είναι κάτω προς το παρόν, περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορεί να μας δώσει ο grigoris για αυτό.
Αυτά έχω για pwmn εγώ 

forwarders { 10.140.14.73;};





> Όσο αφορά το EWN antidrasi, θα σας περάσω την ζώνη στο master (10.145.7.150) και slave (10.146.210.130) για το EWN. Κάνε τα ίδια και από την μεριά σας.



Το έχω ήδη κάνει.


neo:~# host www.ewn
www.ewn is an alias for ns0.ewn.
ns0.ewn has address 10.145.7.150

----------


## ntrits

> Master dns για το domain mswn είναι ο 10.148.50.2 και slave o 10.148.51.2.
> Aν είναι εύκολο να περαστούν και στους dns του awmn,ewn δεν ξέρω που πρέπει να απευθυνθώ.


Ήδη εξυπηρετούν και οι awmn dns servers.
10.19.143.12
10.19.143.13

Thanks to Nettraptor

----------


## θανάσης

Από EWN
@ns0:~$ host www.mswn
www.mswn is an alias for server.mswn50.mswn.
server.mswn50.mswn has address 10.148.50.2

----------


## tsatasos

Μπράβο παιδιά, πολύ καλή δουλειά!

Αν έχετε βάλτε και καμιά φώτο απο τις εγκαταστάσεις να δούμε.

----------


## grigoris

pwmn και wana προς το παρον δεν ειναι συνδεμενα οποτε μεχρι wana (αμαλιαδα) φτανετε.
http://awmn.net/showthread.php?t=302...977#post537977

----------


## papashark

Κάποιος μας μάτιασε  :: 

Το βουνό δεν έχει ρεύμα, από ότι έμαθα η ΔΕΗ έχασε μια κολόνα και ακόμα δεν μπορούν να ανέβουν πάνω. Βέβαια υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πίεση να ανέβουν, εκατοντάδες διαμαρτύρονται ήδη στην ΔΕΗ, και σήμερα πρέπει να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη. (από το δίπλα ρολόι παίρνουν οι μισοί αναμεταδότες της τηλεόρασης  :: )

Στο μεταξύ θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω ειδικά κόσμο από *νότια προάστια* να κάνει ένα *scan* να δει αν πιάνει το *awmn-17100-639 στους 5480*, για να δω αν τουλάχιστον έχει ρεύμα το δεύτερο σημείο στο βουνό, που κανονικά υπάρχει από πίσω γεννήτρια...

----------


## papashark

Ρεύμα (προσωρινά) έχουμε, ο κόμβος είναι up, πήραμε προσωρινά ρεύμα από άλλη γεννήτρια.

----------


## papashark

Να πω ότι σήμερα αποκτήσαμε και δεύτερο λινκ με Αθήνα, από το δεύτερο σημείο που έχω στο βουνό.

Συγκεκριμένα από το Αδέρες-2 (17100) βγήκε ένα λινκάκι 56χλμ με τον sw1gyk (639) στην Αργυρούπολη.

Έτσι υπάρχει μια εναλλακτική αφού σχηματίζετε ο κύκλος Αθήνα ( 405 ) - Αδέρες ( 6247 ) - Πόρος ( 6248 ) - Αδέρες2 ( 17100 ) - Αθήνα ( 639 ).

Έτσι θα εξαρτιόμαστε μόνο από τον κόμβο μου στον Προφήτη Ηλία στον Πειραιά  :: 

Ευελπιστώ ότι πριν το Πάσχα θα υπάρχει και τρίτη εναλλακτική για Αθήνα από τον κύριο κόμβο στο βουνό  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Μπράβο papashark, μια χαρά!

----------


## antidrasi

> Η κατάσταση αυτή την στιγμή έχεις ως εξής :
> Το λινκ Αδέρες-Δολιανά (84χλμ) παίζει με σήμα -70/-78 και CCQ 90%/60% σε 802.11a με nstreme, Mikrotik και από τις 2 μεριές, και κάρτες r52n & XR3. Ελπίζω το επόμενο τριήμερο εφόσον καταφέρο να κατέβω πάλι Πόρο, να αλλάξω την r52n με μία r5Hn ώστε να έχουμε λίγο TX power παραπάνω και να ισιώσει η διαφορά στο σήμα και στο quality. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να γίνει και νέα ευθυγράμηση στο λινκ από την μεριά των Δολιανών.


Έγινε κεντράρισμα και από την μεριά τον Δολιανων το σήμα αυτή την στιγμή είναι ~ TX/RX -67/-75 και CCQ 95%/70% .

----------


## nikpanGR

Σε λίγο καιρό θα φτιάξουμε και το λινκ με το bowling οπότε θα είναι με μια ακόμα εναλλακτική.....(μολις καλοκαιριάσει λίγακι....).Έχω πάρει οκ...

----------


## nikos_palm

To link #6247 Αδερες - #18729 Δολιανα και κατεπεκταση η συνδεση με το mswn ειναι και παλι up απο την κυριακη!

----------


## radio 623

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο κι ευχαριστώ σε όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους!

----------


## tsatasos

Μπράβο παιδιά!

Μια ερώτηση, ο κόμβος #18729 τί διαφορά έχει με τον #18734?
Βλέπω ότι είναι ακριβώς ίδιοι, απλά το ένα λινκ είναι με τον ένα κόμβο και το άλλο λινκ με τον άλλο. Πρέπει να υπάρχουν και οι δύο?

----------


## antidrasi

> Μπράβο παιδιά!
> 
> Μια ερώτηση, ο κόμβος #18729 τί διαφορά έχει με τον #18734?
> Βλέπω ότι είναι ακριβώς ίδιοι, απλά το ένα λινκ είναι με τον ένα κόμβο και το άλλο λινκ με τον άλλο. Πρέπει να υπάρχουν και οι δύο?


Ειναι ο ιδιος κόμβος,απλα στο ενα σημειο ειναι διαχειριστής ο papashark και στο αλλο εγώ.
Ειναι ετσι για να φαίνεται το λινκ γιατι ουτε ο πανος μπορει να βαλει το λινκ με ίσαρη αλλα ουτε εγώ με αδερες.

----------


## θανάσης

Στο wind υπάρχει πεδίο (Συνδιαχειριστές) για να μην δημιουργούνται κόμβοι ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο.
Αν σε κάθε κοινόχρηστο η ιδιωτικό κόμβο πατάγαμε και άλλους κόμβους, από πάνω για κάθε link, θα γινόταν μεγάλο μπλέξιμο. Ακούγετε πολλή εγωιστικό όπως το κάνατε.

Επίσης αν για κάποιο λόγο οι συνδιαχειρηστές δεν μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν μεταξύ τους πάντα μπορεί να σβήσει η γραμμή του link, η και το link από το απέναντι σημείο.

----------


## antidrasi

> Στο wind υπάρχει πεδίο (Συνδιαχειριστές) για να μην δημιουργούνται κόμβοι ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο.
> Αν σε κάθε κοινόχρηστο η ιδιωτικό κόμβο πατάγαμε και άλλους κόμβους, από πάνω για κάθε link, θα γινόταν μεγάλο μπλέξιμο. Ακούγετε πολλή εγωιστικό όπως το κάνατε.
> 
> Επίσης αν για κάποιο λόγο οι συνδιαχειρηστές δεν μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν μεταξύ τους πάντα μπορεί να σβήσει η γραμμή του link, η και το link από το απέναντι σημείο.


Είναι γνωστά αυτα που λές,η κριτική είναι πάντα εύκολη δύσκολα είναι τα έργα.
Το τοπικ πάνω λέει διασύνδεση mswn-awmn στηνουμε σε 3 νομους για να βγει το λινκ και πιαστήκατε απο μια τρίχα?
Και λες εμένα εγωιστή?

----------


## geioa

μαλλον το αντιθετο θα ηθελε να σου πει...
οτι δηλαδη η διασύνδεση 3 νομών μαλλον ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολη υποθεση απο την ΣΥΝ-διαχειρηση ενος κομβου. οπότε το τελευταιο μαλλον θα επρεπε να θεωρείται δεδομένο.
η διατήρηση της ατομικότητας εκει που τα πραγματα δεν αφορουν μονο εναν, ισως ειναι απο τα πιο δυσκολα πραγματα της εποχης μας....
πραγμα το οποιο, πολλες φορες, ΔΕΝ βοηθα ουτε τον πρωταρχικό σκοπο η στοχο, ακομα και του ιδιου του ατομου για αυτο που ξεκινησε.
[ευκαιρια δοθείσας και για διαφορα άλλα δρώμενα του δικτυου (μας)]
μπραβο για την προσπαθεια και συνεχειστε σε οτι αλλο μπορειτε  ::

----------


## grigoris

τελικα τί εγινε? παιζει το λινκ? routing παιζει? σηματα? ταχυτητες? εξοπλισμος? απο τον παπασαρκ ξεκολλησατε?

----------


## antidrasi

> τελικα τί εγινε? παιζει το λινκ? routing παιζει? σηματα? ταχυτητες? εξοπλισμος? απο τον παπασαρκ ξεκολλησατε?



Παίζουν ολα ρολοι,και ολα δειχνουν οτι θα γίνουν ακομα καλύτερα,βγήκε και αλο λινκ με αθηνα απο τον Πόρο,σε κάτι δοκιμές που εκανα κατέβαζα με 25μβιτ.

P.S Σε ψάχνω για μπες σε καμια εφαρμογή επικοινωνίας.

traceroute 10.224.3.35
# ADDRESS RT1 RT2 RT3 STATUS 
1 10.2.61.130 2ms 2ms 1ms 
2 10.2.19.1 2ms 2ms 2ms 
3 10.2.19.6 2ms 3ms 2ms 
4 10.2.44.253 3ms 2ms 2ms 
5 10.2.44.20 3ms 2ms 4ms 
6 10.2.44.214 3ms 3ms 3ms 
7 10.2.158.245 3ms 6ms 3ms 
8 10.2.158.218 4ms 4ms 3ms 
9 10.2.182.161 198ms 12ms 38ms 
10 10.67.161.242 34ms 69ms 39ms 
11 10.90.169.246 15ms 19ms 19ms 
12 10.148.201.33 15ms 19ms 19ms 
13 10.148.200.33 15ms 20ms 18ms 
14 10.148.130.45 18ms 18ms 29ms 
15 10.148.120.33 77ms 57ms 39ms 
16 10.148.101.45 17ms 17ms 19ms 
17 10.148.101.38 18ms 16ms 40ms 
18 10.224.7.249 18ms 46ms 20ms 
19 10.224.7.2 82ms 32ms 79ms 
20 10.224.7.246 22ms 21ms 19ms 
21 10.224.1.253 20ms 27ms 19ms 
22 10.224.9.253 34ms 21ms 38ms 
23 10.224.3.253 74ms 39ms 59ms 
24 10.224.3.35 56ms 31ms 118ms

----------


## grigoris

> P.S Σε ψάχνω για μπες σε καμια εφαρμογή επικοινωνίας.


εχω μια και λεγεται 3G  ::

----------


## tk2

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να προσθέσει κάποια κατάληξη (π.χ .wn, .mswm) στα ονόματα DNS του πελοποννησιακού δικτύου;

Βολτάροντας π.χ. προς Φραγκοπήδημα περνάει κανείς από μηχανήματα οι διεπαφές των οποίων έχουν ονόματα DNS που ανήκουν σε ζώνες με μάλλον αδόκιμα ονόματα για ζώνες πρώτου επιπέδου:



```
...
bridge.aderes1-mswn201 (10.148.201.33)
bblink.mswn201-mswn200 (10.148.200.33)
...
bblink.fragojump-mswn101 (10.148.101.38)
```


Και με την ευκαιρία αυτή πολλά μπράβο σε όσους μόχθησαν για να ενωθούν αυτά τα δίκτυα!

----------

